# Bolt



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone else here like Bolt!? If so, feel free to share some of your artwork, or others artwork that you enjoy here!


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a sneaking feeling that this thread is in the wrong place...


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

Where does it belong???


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

On second thought, perhaps not. I was thinking maybe Off-Topic or something, but I guess this might be furry-related...?
I guess we'll find out...


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

lol... yeah it's supposed to be furry related, Bolt was what got me into the furry fandom


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate Bolt.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

Honestly, I've never even seen it, so I can't really say anything.


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Honestly, I've never even seen it, so I can't really say anything.



How come? (not into dogs etc.) I figured most furries would have seen it, Bolt is a great character


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2012)

GnR said:


> How come? (not into dogs etc.) I figured most furries would have seen it, Bolt is a great character


I doubt many of us actually seek out children's movies to watch.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

GnR said:


> How come? (not into dogs etc.) I figured most furries would have seen it, Bolt is a great character



I mean, it looks like a cute movie and all, but I just haven't seen it.
I don't often get the chance to watch _any_ movies. Like, ever. :/


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll watch it sometime, but Balto was  the original charmer. |3


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I doubt many of us actually seek out children's movies to watch.



lol understandable... neither do I, just like the character


----------



## Anubite (Aug 8, 2012)

Never seen it either, honestly forgot about it existing. Most people assume to much, remember, assumptions aren't always the best.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2012)

I watch kids movies all the time, they are cute and fun.  An yes I love bolt I have it on deeveedee.
My fave part was when the cat(forgot her name) tried begging in the trailer park and the guy is like "get outta here you stupid cat!*doorslam*"


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I watch kids movies all the time, they are cute and fun. An yes I love bolt I have it on deeveedee.
> My fave part was when the cat(forgot her name) tried begging in the trailer park and the guy is like "get outta here you stupid cat!*doorslam*"



deeveedee lol


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 8, 2012)

I preferred Balto... I liked those movies, haven't seen them in years. Such a shame.


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I doubt many of us actually seek out children's movies to watch.



true, but there are some you really should watch, 'how to train your dragon' for one


----------



## GnR (Aug 8, 2012)

badlands said:


> true, but there are some you really should watch, 'how to train your dragon' for one



Yep, another movie I love!


----------



## Jakk9000 (Aug 8, 2012)

I really enjoyed bolt. I feel bad that he was slightly delusional and believed that he had super powers. In the end though he was awesomely epic with all his friends.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

Never saw it. I don't see movies much which is unfortunate.


TealMoon said:


> I hate Bolt.



Well, that was blunt.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 8, 2012)

Never seen it / never had any real interest.
I don't have any particular reason. It just didn't look very interesting, from the trailers / advertisements.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Aug 8, 2012)

Its was an alright movie


----------



## Brazen (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, you post in The Tube if you want to discuss films or whatnot, you post in the Den if you're looking to get trolled by me.

Thought I'd clarify that.

Dumbass.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 8, 2012)

I stopped watching TV a few years ago. It's a waste of time. If I want to watch something specific, I always have the internet.

As for movies, I took my cousins to see that movie. It was interesting, but the plot was kind of blmeh. Don't get me wrong, it was good, but in my opinion nothing amazing. I agree Balto was awesome.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm afraid that I've never watched Bolt, but I've always wanted to watch it.  If it's anything like G-Force, it's awesome- I really loved that movie.


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2012)

I met a dude on this forum that wanted to seriously fuck the shit out of Bolt. He even came out as a furry and said he had a crush on the character to his family. 

Oh good times, good times.

Movie was alright.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> I met a dude on this forum that wanted to seriously fuck the shit out of Bolt. He even came out as a furry and said he had a crush on the character to his family.
> 
> Oh good times, good times.



Im so glad I have never met this person. 

Never saw Bolt myself, didnt seem all that interesting.


----------



## burakki (Aug 8, 2012)

I remember sort of wanted to see it when it was announced, but i went on Wikipedia and spoiled the plot... glad I passed over it.


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> I met a dude on this forum that wanted to seriously fuck the shit out of Bolt. He even came out as a furry and said he had a crush on the character to his family.
> 
> Oh good times, good times.
> 
> Movie was alright.



...
"Kill me."


----------



## Viridiana_Fox (Aug 8, 2012)

You know honestly when I first saw it advertised, I was not interested in the slightest. 
It happened to be on T.V. a couple of days ago and I was in the middle of drawing, didn't really feel like changing the channel. 
Glancing up I saw Mittens and her snarky attitude, and suddenly adored the movie. Bolt is adorable as well, but its the snarky characters that make me really want to watch the movie. 
I've been wanting to draw her ever since then xD So I will let you know if I complete the said fan art.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought it was decent. I like it well enough to want to own a copy, though I've been too broke really to convince myself to splurge on it. I prefer "How to Train a Dragon".


----------



## burakki (Aug 8, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> I thought it was decent. I like it well enough to want to own a copy, though I've been too broke really to convince myself to splurge on it. I prefer "How to Train a Dragon".



That is, without a doubt, one of the greatest animated works ever conceived. I never read the books, although this film adaptation was unlike anything I've ever seen before. A masterpiece in it's truest form.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 8, 2012)

"How to Train A Dragon" truly was a stunning animated movie. I actually own that one and would watch it weekly until my DVD player conked out on me. I've only watched Bolt a handful of times since it's release. So you can see which one I like more overall. My only complaint, and this might be due to my old non-HD box TV, is that there are a few really dark scenes that make it hard to see. Again, it might be due to my crappy TV though.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 8, 2012)

I remember seeing Bolt a long time ago. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

burakki said:


> That is, without a doubt, one of the greatest animated works ever conceived. I never read the books, although this film adaptation was unlike anything I've ever seen before. A masterpiece in it's truest form.



It's really that good? I just passed it off as another generic kid's flick so I didn't bother. Better than Nemo? That and Wall-E are my favorites.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2012)

It's kicks the crap outta walle and nemo


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 8, 2012)

It was a decent kids film, not on my top 10 lists though as my favorite.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> I met a dude on this forum that wanted to seriously fuck the shit out of Bolt. He even came out as a furry and said he had a crush on the character to his family.
> 
> Oh good times, good times.
> 
> Movie was alright.



Wellllll there are quite a few people on this site that REALLY REALLY liked Bolt in the way only a furry can.


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> Wellllll there are quite a few people on this site that REALLY REALLY liked Bolt in the way only a furry can.


I'd hope that most of them didn't tell their family that they had a massive crush on Bolt and then complain about being made fun of though. But furries...


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> I'd hope that most of them didn't tell their family that they had a massive crush on Bolt and then complain about being made fun of though. But furries...



Your expectations are unreasonably high.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> It's really that good? I just passed it off as another generic kid's flick so I didn't bother. Better than Nemo? That and Wall-E are my favorites.





d.batty said:


> It's kicks the crap outta walle and nemo


 Wall-E was good, as was HTTYD. I absolutely hate Finding Nemo.


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Wall-E was good, as was HTTYD. I absolutely hate Finding Nemo.


What's wrong with Finding Nemo D:

I actually really didn't like Wall-E though.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 8, 2012)

I prefer Screw. Nail's pretty good to--

oh.


----------



## Teal (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> What's wrong with Finding Nemo D:
> 
> I actually really didn't like Wall-E though.


 Annoying, it's annoying.


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> I'd hope that most of them didn't tell their family that they had a massive crush on Bolt and then complain about being made fun of though. But furries...


Hm?


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> I'll watch it sometime, but Balto was  the original charmer. |3





Dreaming said:


> I preferred Balto... I liked those movies, haven't seen them in years. Such a shame.



NSFWI will forever burn in hell for digging this FFF up. Sorry guise


----------



## Conker (Aug 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> Hm?


Nope, but that's a frightening article. I don't wnat to go find his profile as that might be considered a callout, but if you namesearch "bolt" I'm sure he'll come up.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolt was great. Anthro iterations of him are nice too.








Etcetera~

Oops, big images...


----------



## Sax (Aug 9, 2012)

I liked Bolt a lot, I've watched it a few times on DVD, but usually get bored when they come back to Hollywood toward the end.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Goddamn muscle furs ruining bolt


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Goddamn muscle furs ruining bolt


at least those muscles are logical...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

True I suppose.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Aug 9, 2012)

I was forced to watch this movie in Spanish near the end of 8th grade.  I hated Spanish class...  So why in the hell is this one of my favorite movies ever?!  I seriously love that movie.



Lewi said:


> Bolt was great. Anthro iterations of him are nice too.


This is incredibly off topic, buy you seem familiar somehow...  Ever heard of a Mutantminifig49 on Flickr, by any chance?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

The adorable characters.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Aug 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The adorable characters.



Yeah, that's probably it.  Although, for some reason, I enjoy it more in Spanish than I do in English.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Goddamn muscle furs ruining bolt


This thread gets creepier by the page.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Bolt was great. Anthro iterations of him are nice too.



I really really like this. Very cool pic of him. That suit is fucking official.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually, I'm just impressed and a little bit glad that this thread didn't immediately descend into OP bashing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah now that you mention it I'm supprised too.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

Ugh, Bolt would have been a good movie if it didn't. have. that. godamned. hamster!!!!! Not the best movie, but a good one.

The hamster just makes lame ass jokes and ruins the character study between the snarky cat with a sad outlook on life and Bolt who's outlook while based on a lie, is optimistic and hopeful. But we gotta get those damn kids to laugh, don't we?

I was impressed with how charming Travolta actually made Bolt...I certainly wouldn't have picked him on first glance. The cat/dog thing reminded me of those operatic segments from Animaniacs..._for some reason_.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh mah gawd! Geez!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 9, 2012)

Bolt is the world's fastest man.






I got this from DeviantArt by TedZ01. And while everyone else was thinking about the animated dog, I used this because no one ever specified which Bolt it was.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2012)

@Darryl: Do the Bolt!!!


http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...39&start=47&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:47,i:296


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

Conker said:


> I met a dude on this forum that wanted to seriously fuck the shit out of Bolt. He even came out as a furry and said he had a crush on the character to his family.
> 
> Oh good times, good times.
> 
> Movie was alright.



Lol...that must have been the most awkward conversation ever...


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Goddamn muscle furs ruining bolt



Agreed, the only Anthro bolt I've seen that I've liked to date was one made by Taurin Fox


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2012)

It was quite an ok film if i remember, a few years ago i basically stopped watching all cg animated films thinking they were just for kids, everyone my age around me carried on watching them and even my parents would, started watching a few and found them more enjoyable than i though they would be. Rango was an awesome film.

Anyway leaving this thread before it gets wierder.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't regard that film highly, avoided it when it came out, watched it probably three years after the release, still wasn't hooked at all


but to each their own


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2012)

No, but I know someone who _really_ likes Bolt.

He even has 2 large stuffed animals of the character.

one has a hole in it...


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

The implications...


----------



## Anubite (Aug 10, 2012)

Perhaps i shall watch this, maybe it is on netflix and that is if im not watching Breaking Bad. I will look into it.


----------



## GnR (Aug 10, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Perhaps i shall watch this, maybe it is on netflix and that is if im not watching Breaking Bad. I will look into it.



Cool, let us know what you think


----------



## Anubite (Aug 10, 2012)

indeed i will good sir


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 11, 2012)

I suppose people find these goofy movies meh. I personally like them. Good change up from reality...and my job.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I doubt many of us actually seek out children's movies to watch.



You'd be surprised. A lot of people I know enjoy most of the newer animated features. 

As for myself, I make it a point to try and watch all the new ones as I'm trying to get into the industry.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 11, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> I was forced to watch this movie in Spanish near the end of 8th grade.  I hated Spanish class...  So why in the hell is this one of my favorite movies ever?!  I seriously love that movie.
> 
> 
> This is incredibly off topic, buy you seem familiar somehow...  Ever heard of a Mutantminifig49 on Flickr, by any chance?



Not him. My Flickr name is LewiTaur.



Pachi-O said:


> I really really like this. Very cool pic of him. That suit is fucking official.



I agree!


----------



## LemonJayde (Aug 11, 2012)

I was just excited to see John Travolta voicing a fluffy dog. I agree with a poster a few posts above me- the hamster was a total drawback.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Not him. My Flickr name is LewiTaur.



I realize that.  I was referring to myself, actually.  And I could've sworn you'd added me to your contacts a while ago, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't like him one bit.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 12, 2012)

It was a cute movie but I actually forgot it existed.


----------

